# Where to park at Portsmouth terminal



## salmonfisher (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi. We leave Portsmouth on Friday, for Saint Malo.Please can anyone advise of somewhere to park on Thursday night. near the Ferry terminal. Co. ords would help. Bet Cabby knows. Thanks .John.










site helper note - more detail in title


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Park at the terminal. Enter the port as if you are going to catch the ferry and park along the fence on the left. You will not be alone.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, many people have done it! If you arrive with time to spare you could go to Port Solent (signed from M27), park up in the main car park and have a meal in one of the restaurants there. Some have stopped there overnight with no trouble, only about 10 mins to ferry terminal.


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Off to find the sun then John ?

Nigel


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/portsmouth-ferry-port-campsite.html

and

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/port-solent-campsite.html

G


----------



## salmonfisher (Jan 3, 2011)

*Portsmouth parking*

Thank you, the two Mikes.I knew we stayed on a car park before. With your help and Google. Marina Keeps the place, Nice Indian Restaurant there also. Hello Nigel. Hope Pam is Ok. Yes at last we are off for a while. We have had enough of the, snowballing, etc. France, Spain, Portugal here we come. Thanks all. John.


----------

